

HN: Looking for a Student Design Co-Founder - rickharrison

Myself and a couple other developers are starting a company, which is going to create web applications geared towards students.  We have three ideas now that have the backend prototyped, but we need to bring it to reality.  Therefore, we are looking for a student web designer to join the team who has experience or is willing to learn how to design user interfaces.<p>You will have an EQUAL share as the rest of us and will be a co founder and equal in every way.  We would love to describe our ideas to you.  We already have the design done for our home page (outsourced design)  but we need to design our other applications.<p>Basically we are looking for someone striving to be a part of something and is preferably currently a student.  Please email me at the following address: rah5051 AT gmail DOT com<p>Thanks!
======
rickharrison
we are located in State College, PA although I think we could work remotely.

------
qubikle
Have you considered just outsourcing the design part of your app to
freelancers?

------
albertsun
It might help if you tell us where you're geographically located.

------
JayHa
where are you guys located?

